# Windows 7 - Bluescreen - Bildschirm aus



## hamst0r (8. März 2011)

Seit neustem bekomme ich unregelmäßig und völlig ohne Vorwarnung Bluescreens.
Der Bildschirm geht aus, Ton hatte ich bis eben nie angehabt, ein kurzes Rauschen, dann lief es weiter, und dann wiederholte sich eine Stelle immer wieder und ich hab den PC ausgemacht.
Das Problem tritt seit dem Grafikkartenwechsel von der GTX 285 zur GTX 470 oder dem Umstöpseln der Kabel nach einer Lan-Party.
Ich denke aber es liegt an der Grafikkarte, steht auch was von in der dmp-Datei und gegooglet habe ich auch schon eine Menge (bccode 116/117), hatten mehrere das Problem, nur eine Lösung habe ich nicht gefunden.
Es kam bis jetzt nur im 2D-Betrieb und meist nach dem Start vor, nie während des Spielens, deshalb schließe ich das Netzteil aus.

Ich habe die dmp-Datei ausgewertet:


Spoiler



2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)
Attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa8003ff64e0, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: fffff8800fa4023c, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g. owner tag).
Arg3: ffffffffc000009a, Optional error code (NTSTATUS) of the last failed operation.
Arg4: 0000000000000004, Optional internal context dependent data.

Debugging Details:
------------------


FAULTING_IP: 
+3961633132383530
fffff880`0fa4023c 4883ec28        sub     rsp,28h

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`039a9b48 fffff880`0ff43000 : 00000000`00000116 fffffa80`03ff64e0 fffff880`0fa4023c ffffffff`c000009a : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`039a9b50 00000000`00000116 : fffffa80`03ff64e0 fffff880`0fa4023c ffffffff`c000009a 00000000`00000004 : 0xfffff880`0ff43000
fffff880`039a9b58 fffffa80`03ff64e0 : fffff880`0fa4023c ffffffff`c000009a 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000001 : 0x116
fffff880`039a9b60 fffff880`0fa4023c : ffffffff`c000009a 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`03ff64e0 : 0xfffffa80`03ff64e0
fffff880`039a9b68 ffffffff`c000009a : 00000000`00000004 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`03ff64e0 fffff880`0ff16867 : 0xfffff880`0fa4023c
fffff880`039a9b70 00000000`00000004 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`03ff64e0 fffff880`0ff16867 fffff880`0fa4023c : 0xffffffff`c000009a
fffff880`039a9b78 00000000`00000001 : fffffa80`03ff64e0 fffff880`0ff16867 fffff880`0fa4023c fffffa80`05e2c000 : 0x4
fffff880`039a9b80 fffffa80`03ff64e0 : fffff880`0ff16867 fffff880`0fa4023c fffffa80`05e2c000 00000000`00000000 : 0x1
fffff880`039a9b88 fffff880`0ff16867 : fffff880`0fa4023c fffffa80`05e2c000 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`c000009a : 0xfffffa80`03ff64e0
fffff880`039a9b90 fffff880`0fa4023c : fffffa80`05e2c000 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`c000009a fffffa80`05d42410 : 0xfffff880`0ff16867
fffff880`039a9b98 fffffa80`05e2c000 : 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`c000009a fffffa80`05d42410 ffffffff`f4143e00 : 0xfffff880`0fa4023c
fffff880`039a9ba0 00000000`00000000 : ffffffff`c000009a fffffa80`05d42410 ffffffff`f4143e00 fffffa80`03e8f170 : 0xfffffa80`05e2c000


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

SYMBOL_NAME:  ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME:  Unknown_Image

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

Followup: MachineOwner
---------



Übertaktet ist er nicht, läuft alles auf Auto


[edit]
Viele hatten die Vermutung, dass die Grafikkarte überhitzt, jedoch war sie eben auf 34° und beim Spielen wird sie nicht heißer als 85°.


----------



## -Phoenix- (8. März 2011)

Moin

Neue hast du schon neue Treiber probiert?
Kann sein das du ne Defekte Grafikkarte hast. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast kanst du ja mal die Grafikarte in einem anderen Rechner testen.
Die Bluescreen hast du auch im Leerlauf oder nur unter Last?

lg.


----------



## hamst0r (8. März 2011)

Ich habe die aktuellen Nvidia Treiber (266.58).
Bei dem Grafikkarten-Wechsel bin ich so vorgegangen: Treiber deinstalliert, PC aus, Grafikkarte gewechselt, PC an, Treiber neu installiert. Hat beim letzten Wechsel auch super funktioniert.
Hier im Haus hat leider niemand PCIe, deshalb müsste ich sie irgendwo anders testen.

Die Bluescreens waren nur im Desktop-Betrieb (Firefox, ICQ, etc.) teilweise schon direkt nach dem Anmelden.


----------



## orca113 (8. März 2011)

schmeiss mal alles an Treibern runter und lass Driver Sweeper mal über dein Sys laufen.


----------



## hamst0r (8. März 2011)

Hab ich gemacht und die Treiber neu installiert (Neuinstallation, d.h. alte Profile werden gelöscht)


----------



## hamst0r (9. März 2011)

Darf ich in diesem Fall einen Doppelpost machen?
Ist eine neue Meldung.


Das Problem ist leider durch die Treiberneuinstallation nicht behoben, hat sich aber verbessert.
Der Bildschirm ging wieder direkt nach dem Start aus, ging nach ein paar Sekunden aber wieder an und dann kam die Meldung, dass der Anzeigetreiber nach einem Fehler wieder hergestellt wurde.

Soll ich bei Driver Sweeper auch nVidia Chipsatz auswählen oder ist das nur für Motherboards?

Gruß Traube


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. März 2011)

Moin, auch wenn die Bluescrens nur im Idle auftreten, möchte ich dich dennoch bitten, mal dein NT zu nennen, da ein Freund von mir ähnliche Probleme nach einem Wechsel von ner 285 auf die 470 hatte, die durch einen NT-Wechsel behoben werden konnten.
Ich hatte ihn allerdings trotzdem nochmal gebeten das OS neu aufzusetzen.


----------



## hamst0r (9. März 2011)

Ich benutze im Moment das be quiet! Straight Power 550W, es ist zwar knapp, aber laut be quiet Rechner sollten 530W reichen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Ich denke aber es liegt am Treiber, nach der Neuinstallation, konnte der Anzeigetreiber nämlich wiederhergestellt werden.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. März 2011)

Da ist nix knapp, das reicht locker, egal ob E6, E7 oder E8.

Schonmal nen CMOS-Reset gemacht und geschaut obs dann läuft?


----------



## hamst0r (9. März 2011)

Werde ich gleich machen, ich kann euch leider nicht direkt berichten ob es geklappt hat, da das Problem manchmal tagelang nicht auftritt.

In Driver Sweeper wurden beim nVidia Treiber ein paar letzte dll's angezeigt, die nach dem Reinigen immer noch da waren.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. März 2011)

Du könntest ja mal ein paar CPU-Z Screens posten.
Wie lange lief der PC denn fehlerfrei bis die ersten Bluescreens auftauchten?


----------



## hamst0r (9. März 2011)

Der PC lief einige Tage fehlerfrei, soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Die Grafikkarte habe ich ja noch nicht lange.
Die Bluescreens konnte ich ja eh nie direkt sehen, beim nächsten Start kam eine Meldung. Teilweise war es auch kein Bluescreen und wurde auch nicht im Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf von Windows 7 angezeigt.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. März 2011)

Wie hast du die Spannung der RAM im Bios eingestellt?
Dein RAM läuft mit XMP-Profil und benötigt dafür (laut der vom Board ausgelesenen Profile) 1,65V. Hast du die Spannung im Bios so eingestellt?
Wenn nicht, stelle die RAM-Spannung manuell auf 1,65V
Wenn ja, stelle zusätzlich die Command Rate der RAM im Bios auf 2T.


----------



## hamst0r (9. März 2011)

Ist alles auf Auto gestellt, werde ich machen, würde aber auch gerne wissen wieso. 
Ist es sonst zu niedrig und kann Fehler verursachen?
Das komische ist nur, dass ich über ein Jahr lang es so ohne Probleme betrieben habe.

[edit]
Habe es jetzt manuell auf 1.64V gesetzt, da nur 0.02 Schritte möglich sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hat sich komischerweise aber nichts geändert. Wurde aber alles übernommen, das seh ich am FSB, der vorher auf 334 Mhz war. (?)


----------



## simpel1970 (10. März 2011)

Auf dem Reiter "SPD" werden nur die ausgelesenen RAM Profile angezeigt. Der Reiter "Memory" zeigt, wie das Board die RAM einstellt. Allerdings wird auch dort die anliegende RAM Spannung nicht ausgelesen. Wenn du jetzt "nur" die RAM Spannung erhöht hast, wirst du bei CPU-Z keinen Unterschied sehen können. Die anliegende RAM Spannung (z.B. für den Vergleich [AUTO] zu [1,64V]) könntest du mit HWMonitor auslesen.



hamst0r schrieb:


> Ist alles auf Auto gestellt, werde ich machen, würde aber auch gerne wissen wieso.
> Ist es sonst zu niedrig und kann Fehler verursachen?



Ja, dies wäre -sofern das Board nicht die entsprechende Spannung anliegt- eine Fehlerquelle.




hamst0r schrieb:


> Das komische ist nur, dass ich über ein Jahr lang es so ohne Probleme betrieben habe.



Das ist in der Tat etwas komisch, ist in Einzellfällen aber schon vorgekommen, dass die Probleme (durch zu wenige Spannung) erst nach einer Zeit aufgetreten sind...schau ma mal.


----------



## hamst0r (11. März 2011)

Ok, danke.
Bis jetzt ist das Problem nicht mehr aufgetreten, falls nochmal was kommt, melde ich mich hier.

Gruß hamst0r


----------



## simpel1970 (11. März 2011)

OK. Ich drücke die Daumen...


----------



## hamst0r (13. März 2011)

Leider hat es nichts geholfen. Der Bildschirm ging weitere 2 Male aus und diesmal wurde auch nicht der Anzeigetreiber wiederhergestellt, sodass ich den PC neustarten musste.
Ein Bluescreens war es wohl nicht, das wurde bis jetzt immer nach dem Neustart angezeigt.


[edit]
Gerade kam es wieder. Diesmal aber während des Starts, damit müsste es doch an irgendeiner Hardware liegen, oder?


----------



## simpel1970 (14. März 2011)

Die Command Rate der RAM hast du auch auf 2T gestellt?

Hast du die 285er noch? Wenn ja, die Probleme treten mit dieser Karte -nach wie vor- nicht auf?


----------



## hamst0r (15. März 2011)

Die 285 habe ich noch, der Treiber der 285 und der 470 sind genau die selben, muss man trotzdem eine Neuinstallation machen?
Die Command Rate hab ich noch nicht verstellt, wieso sollte es denn daran liegen?

Werde es später mal testen.


----------



## simpel1970 (15. März 2011)

In Einzelfällen kann das auch durch ein Kompatibtiltätsproblem Mobo-RAM ausgelöst werden, welches durch die Command Rate 2T gelöst werden könnte.

Das Betriebssystem müsstest du beim Wechsel der Grafikkarten nicht neu installieren.

Probiere aber vorher diesen Hotfix: The operating system may crash when you run a D3D application full-screen in an immediate mode on Windows 7 or on Windows Server 2008 R2


----------



## hamst0r (15. März 2011)

Danke dir.
Ich meine nicht das Betriebssystem, sondern den Grafikkartentreiber. Ich habe ihn bis jetzt immer neuinstalliert, aber beim letzten Mal ist mir aufgefallen, dass es der selbe Treiber ist.


----------



## tripod (15. März 2011)

hi,

weil ich die problematik gerade lese...

ein "ähnliches problem" hatte ich auch.
- umstieg von gtx285 auf gtx480
- treiber davor deinstalliert und nach einbau der 480 treiber neu drauf
- hat wochenlang zu keinen fehlern geführt

bis auf einmal merkwürdige black-screen's auftraten(teilweise noch tonausgabe aber am tft "kein signal")... war anfangs ziemlich ratlos.
habe daraufhin natürlich sämtliche kabel usw überprüft, was zu keiner besserung führte. danach habe ich die 285 wieder eingebaut und die 480 in einen anderen rechner eingebaut.
nun liefen beide karten ohne irgendwelche fehler.

was nun mittlerweile seit geraumer zeit "geholfen" hat. ich habe meine tv-karte aus dem system genommen(der abstand zum graka-lüfter war mir zu gering) und mir einen "powercolor powerjack" zugelegt welcher die karte gut abstützt. nt habe ich vor kurzem auch getauscht, da vermute jedoch, dass da der fehler nicht lag, da davor auch schon wieder alles prima gelaufen ist.


----------



## hamst0r (16. März 2011)

Du meinst, es liegt daran, dass die Grafikkarte runterhängt?
Der Grafikkartenhalter vom CM 690 II ist nicht gerade der tollste. Der drückt die Grafikkarte eher noch nach unten.

Ich werde es mit der Command Rate erstmal testen, und dann gucke ich mal, wie es mit einer Halterung aussieht.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. März 2011)

Bezüglich Halterung (durchhängen) könntest du auch testen, ob die Probleme bleiben, wenn der PC liegt (auf die Seite legen).


----------



## hamst0r (16. März 2011)

Nachdem ich gestern übertaktet habe, kam der Fehler andauernd, trotz Command Rate 2N.
Ich teste es jetzt auf Standardtakt mit Command Rate 2N.

[edit] Vielleicht war das mit dem Übertakten doch ein anderes Problem. Dort bleibt einfach der Bildschirm schwarz und beim anderen Problem springt der Monitor immer von Analog zu Digital.

Ich habe es jetzt wieder auf dem Standarttakt.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. März 2011)

Und bei Standardtakt läuft das System stabil? Keine Probleme?


----------



## hamst0r (16. März 2011)

Doch, das Übertakten hab ich gestern erst gemacht.
Ich habe eben dann die Command Rate auf 2N gestellt und jetzt muss ich gucken ob das Problem immer noch auftritt.
Ich denke aber schon.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. März 2011)

Wie stellst du die RAM (insbes. Frequenz und Timings) beim übertakten ein? Mit welchem FSB übertaktest du?
Übertaktest du nur die CPU oder auch die GPU?


----------



## hamst0r (16. März 2011)

Die Timings? Oh  Da hab ich wohl was vergessen.

FSB 400
PCIe Takt 100 Mhz
Teiler 3:5
Ram Frequenz 1333 Mhz
vCore 1.240V
NB- und SB-Spannung auf dem Standardwert


----------



## Dehero (16. März 2011)

Ich denke nicht, dass es am Übertakten liegt, da er vorher auch schon Probleme hatte.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. März 2011)

Jupp. Lass das System erst mal eine Weile ohne OC laufen, ob die Probleme nicht mehr auftreten.

(...FSB auf 400mhz...FSB Spannung etwas erhöht? NB Spannung würde ich zusätzlich moderat erhöhen...)


----------



## hamst0r (17. März 2011)

Die vCore habe ich mit Prime95 unter Last ausgelesen und auf 1.240V gesetzt. Im Moment läuft's ohne OC prima.
Mal sehen ob es sich wiederholt.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. März 2011)

Ok. Dann schau ma mal.


----------



## hamst0r (20. März 2011)

Ich habe das System jetzt einfach mal neu aufgesetzt und bis jetzt läufts gut.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. März 2011)

Das kann auch nie schaden. Bislang aber immer noch ohne OC?


----------



## hamst0r (21. März 2011)

Gerade war er übertaktet, da der Prozessor bei Spielen durchgängig ausgelastet ist und dafür habe ich mir die 470 ja nicht geholt.
Wieder schwarzes Bild, aber nicht wie vorher (Analog/Digital Wechel) sondern einfach schwarz, aber diesmal habe ich ihn nicht ausgemacht sondern etwas gewartet, dann kam ein Bluescreen, aber leider hatte ich noch nicht eingestellt, dass er nicht neustartet.
In Windows habe ich dann im Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf nachgesehen und es war wieder der BCCode 116 und wird als Grafikkartenfehler angezeigt.

[edit]
Das Netzteil reicht sicher aus?


----------



## simpel1970 (21. März 2011)

NT reicht: GeForce GTX 470 : Stromverbrauch - Review Hartware.net

Wenn du mit einem ASUS Board übertaktest, stellst du auch sämtliche Spannungen manuell ein? Keine Spannung steht mehr auf AUTO?


----------



## hamst0r (21. März 2011)

Nein, NB-Spannung, SB-Spannung, Ram-Spannung und vCore sind auf einen fixen Wert gesetzt.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. März 2011)

Wie schauts mit der FSB Spannung aus?

...möglicherweise liegt nur ein OC-Problem vor, bei dem dir die OC-Profis hier im Forum besser helfen können, aber poste mal die genauen OC Einstellungen.


----------



## hamst0r (21. März 2011)

So sehen meine Einstellungen aus, wenn ich übertaktet habe. Ich habe mich nach dieser http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...6-how-intel-core-2-duo-quad-overclocking.html Anleitung gerichtet.
Da stand nur was von der NB-Spannung, der Ram-Spannung und der vCore unter Vorgehensweise.


----------



## simpel1970 (22. März 2011)

Bei einem Asus (Sockel775) Board ist es wichtig die Spannungen fix einzustellen, um ein übervolten zu verhindern.

Stelle die CPU PLL Voltage, wie auch die FSB Termination Voltage zunächst auf den zweitkleinsten einstellbaren Wert.

Stelle vor allem auch das "Spread Spektrum" auf [Disabled]


----------



## hamst0r (22. März 2011)

Ich hab es ja erstmal wieder zurück getaktet, aber danke für deine Hilfe.
Das Problem besteht leider immer noch. Ich denke ich werde die GTX 285 wieder einbauen und sehen, ob es immer noch auftritt, ansonsten kann der Typ seine Karte wieder haben.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. März 2011)

Falls das Problem mit der 285er auch auftreten sollte, mache am Besten einen neuen Thread im OC-Unterforum auf. Dort kannst du in diesen Fragen bestimmt fachkundigere Hilfe bekommen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (23. März 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Stelle vor allem auch das "Spread Spektrum" auf [Disabled]


Wofür ist das eigentlich genau?


----------



## hamst0r (23. März 2011)

@simpel Die Probleme haben ja "lange" vor dem OC angefangen.
Ich werde sie heute mal einbauen und dann werde ich sehen ob es was bringt.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. März 2011)

OK.

@Kamikaze-Kaki: Detailtest: 50 Mainboards | Spread Spectrum I | TecChannel.de



> Als Ergebnis arbeitet ein Mainboard bei eingeschaltetem Spread Spectrum nicht stur mit beispielsweise 100 MHz, sondern der FSB-Takt bewegt sich bei 0,25 Center Spread zwischen 97,5 und 102,5 MHz. Die gekoppelten PCI, AGP und Speichertakte machen diesen Schlingerkurs mit.



Dies kann, insbes. bei einer FSB Übertaktung zu Problemen führen. Um die Frequenz stabil zu halten, sollte die Funktion deaktiviert werden.
Teilweise kann die Funktion sogar bei unübertakteten Rechnern zu Problemen führen (kurze Hänger, etc)...kann, muss aber nicht.


----------



## hamst0r (23. März 2011)

Was würde passieren, falls das Netzteil zu schwach ist? Dann würde der PC ausgehen oder?
Der PC bleibt komplett an, der Grafikkartenlüfter läuft auch weiter. Nur kein Signal am Bildschirm.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. März 2011)

Wenn das NT zu schwach ist, würde (i.d.R.) der PC ausgehen.

Die nun auftetenden, beschriebenen Symptome:


> Der PC bleibt komplett an, der Grafikkartenlüfter läuft auch weiter. Nur kein Signal am Bildschirm.


deuten eher auf den BeQuiet Bug hin. Da du ein Straight Power 550W von BeQuiet nutzt, lies dir mal folgenden Beitrag durch und teste ein anderes NT: [Sammelthread] PC startet nicht (mehr) mit Be Quiet-Netzteil - ForumBase


----------



## hamst0r (24. März 2011)

Danke, ich werde mich mal umsehen, ob jemand in meiner Bekanntschaft mir ein Netzteil zur Verfügung stellen kann.


----------



## simpel1970 (24. März 2011)

Ok. Viel Erfolg! ...suche dir aber nur die Marken-NT´s raus


----------



## hamst0r (24. März 2011)

Ich wills ja nicht behalten  Aber bevor ich mir ein gutes kaufe, will ich erstmal wissen ob es daran liegt.
Kann ich bedenkenlos wieder zu be quiet! greifen? Ich hatte sonst nie Probleme damit.

[edit]
Bei dem Bug kamen Probleme beim Boot-Vorgang auf, bei mir war es aber meistens im Startbildschirm von Windows und teilweise auch nach einer Stunde fehlerfreien Betrieb.

[edit²]
Die GTX 285 ist wieder eingebaut und hat den ersten Start überstanden.


----------



## simpel1970 (25. März 2011)

Ein BeQuiet ist dennoch kein schlechtes NT und durchaus empfehlenswert. Wenn ich es mir selbst aber aus dem Grund schon nicht kaufen würde -> weshalb ich es auch nicht empfehlen würde...

Bei dem Bug hatte ich das jetzt so verstanden, dass die Symptome (Lüfter laufen, kein Bild) bei dir aufgetreten sind.
Scheint aber nicht der Fall gewesen zu sein!?

Jetzt schau ma mal, wie es mit der 285er läuft.


----------



## hamst0r (25. März 2011)

Die genannten Symptome sind aufgetreten.
Habe es jetzt nur so verstanden, dass es beim BeQuiet-Bug nur beim Booten passiert. Das wäre bei mir nicht der Fall.

Nach 4 Starts mit der 285 trat bisher der Fehler noch nicht wieder auf.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. März 2011)

Hmmm...beim BeQuiet Bug laufen die System -sollten sie denn mal gestart sein- dann allerdings i.d.R. fehlerfrei. Schwer zu sagen...könnte nur durch ein anderes NT mit Sicherheit gesagt werden.


----------



## hamst0r (27. März 2011)

Wahrscheinlich werde ich mir ein neues Netzteil zulegen, da mein Vater eh ein größeres brauchen würde für die GTX 285.

Ein 680W Netzteil reicht vollkommen aus oder sollte ich ein größeres nehmen?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. März 2011)

Kommt darauf an was für ein 680W NT du da genau hast. 
In meinem Falle reicht zum Beispiel ein hochwertiges Marken NT mit 550 W dicke aus.


----------



## hamst0r (31. März 2011)

Was haltet ihr von den beiden hier?
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 500 Watt - be quiet! Straight Power E8 700W

Mit anderen NT-Marken kenn ich mich leider überhaupt nicht aus, daher schlage ich die hier mal vor.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (31. März 2011)

Steuer mal lieber 500-550 W der NT-Serie an. 
Alles andere ist Geldrausschmiss und bewegt  sicht nicht im optimalen Effizienzbereich.


----------



## hamst0r (31. März 2011)

Ein 550W-Netzteil habe ich ja schon.
Gibt es noch irgendwelche Möglichkeiten woran es liegen könnte?
Sollte ich den Ram auf Fehler überprüfen?

Wie ich gerade sehe, hatte ich auch einen Bluescreen mit der GTX 285, so wird es jedenfalls im Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf angezeigt. Woran kann es dann noch liegen? 
Sollte ich ein BIOS-Update durchführen?


----------



## serafen (31. März 2011)

Mhhh, ich hatte mal das Asus Crosshair II und ähnliche Probleme - sorry, ich hab in den Thread nur überflogen und hoffe, nix überlesen zu haben. Unabängig davon, ob es nun am Netzteil liegen mag, hast Du ggf. die einschlägigen Asus-Tools (Probe II und was es so gibt) mit installiert? Diese ggf. mal bitte deinstallieren.

Ergänzend könntest Du mal den Grafikkarten-Treiber sauber deinstallieren und ergänzend (für diesen Fall) die Treiber-Reste mit speziellen Tools wie *DriverCleaner* o. ä. bereinigen. Anschließend mal den Kernel-Mode-Treiber (ACPI) deinstallieren oder auf die neuere Version updaten, entweder für *x86* oder *x64* (Version 1043.6.0.0 vom 16.07.2009). Über die in Windows integrierte Update-Funktion wird die ATK-Treiberkomponente auch gefunden und angeboten. Nach einem Neustart dann den letzten verfügbaren Grafikkartentreiber installieren, ggf. BIOS aktualisieren und die übrigen Treiber aktualisieren.

Vielleicht hilft es ja; wäre zumindest noch eine Überlegung wert.

MfG.


----------



## hamst0r (31. März 2011)

@serafen: Danke für deine Hilfe.
Die Asus Tools sind nicht installiert und das System wurde neu aufgesetzt, wodurch der Grafikkarten Treiber sauber installiert wurde.
Den Kernel-Mode-Treiber werde ich morgen neu installieren.

Am ausgeschalteten Marvell IDE-Controller wird es wohl nicht liegen, oder?


----------



## serafen (31. März 2011)

Nö, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen - höchstens, es waren spezielle Treiber für den Controller aufgespielt, die nach der BIOS-seitigen Deaktivierung auf dem System verblieben sind. Aber das wäre schon ein Extremfall ...


----------



## hamst0r (31. März 2011)

Kann der PCIe Slot durch Transport des PCs beschädigt worden sein? Dazu muss ich aber noch sagen, dass ich den PC extra hingelegt habe, damit die Grafikkarte "steht".
Kann ich die Grafikkarte ohne Probleme in den anderen PCIe Slot stecken?

Leider habe ich jetzt überhaupt keinen Anhaltspunkt mehr, da ich ja auch mit der GTX 285 einen Bluescreen hatte. 


```
BCCode:    117
BCP1:    FFFFFA80040F5010
BCP2:    FFFFF8800F230354
BCP3:    0000000000000000
BCP4:    0000000000000000
```
Morgen werde ich das Speicherabbild komplett auswerten, das hier sind nur ein paar Infos aus dem Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf. Aber immerhin etwas.


Hier noch das gleiche mit einem Bluescreen von der GTX 470, ich weiß nicht, ob ihr damit etwas anfangen könnt, aber besser zu viele anstatt zu wenige Infos. 


Spoiler



BCCode:    117
BCP1:    FFFFFA80067E94E0
BCP2:    FFFFF88010053354
BCP3:    0000000000000000
BCP4:    0000000000000000


----------



## simpel1970 (31. März 2011)

Dies ist ein TDR Fehler (VIDEO TDR TIMEOUT DETECTED). Ursächlich ist meist der Grafikkartentreiber. Kann aber ebenso an einem Vidoe sub-system Problem liegen.

Den Hotfix, den ich dir mal gepostet habe, hattest du schon ausprobiert? The operating system may crash when you run a D3D application full-screen in an immediate mode on Windows 7 or on Windows Server 2008 R2


----------



## hamst0r (1. April 2011)

Oh, das habe ich total vergessen nachdem ich den Hotfix letztes mal nicht anfordern konnte.

Jetzt kommt nach dem entpacken und Starten des Hotfixes "Dieses Update ist nicht für ihren Computer geeignet".
Ich habe die x86 Version heruntergeladen.


----------



## serafen (1. April 2011)

Dann hast Du ein x64-Betriebssystem und musst den *geeigneten Hotfix* installieren!? MfG.


----------



## hamst0r (1. April 2011)

Danke 
Ich dachte der x86 ist für 64-Bit.

Hotfix ist jetzt aber installiert und mal sehen ob es was bringt.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. April 2011)

Und wie schauts aus bisher?


----------



## hamst0r (4. April 2011)

Bisher läufts gut. Keine weiteren Probleme. Aber es ist ja auch noch die GTX 285 eingebaut.
Falls ich heute die 470 wieder bekomme werde ich sie direkt einbauen und testen.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. April 2011)

Jupp, mach das


----------



## hamst0r (5. April 2011)

Ich habe die GTX 470 gerade wieder eingebaut und direkt beim ersten Start kam wieder der Fehler.
Jetzt habe ich den Bildschirm in den anderen DVI-Ausgang gesteckt und mal abwarten ob es etwas bringt, was ich aber stark bezweifel. 

Soll ich den Bluescreen nochmal auswerten?

[edit] Hab eh nichts zu tun.


Spoiler



3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)
Attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa80069bc010, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: fffff8800f82c23c, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g. owner tag).
Arg3: ffffffffc000009a, Optional error code (NTSTATUS) of the last failed operation.
Arg4: 0000000000000004, Optional internal context dependent data.

Debugging Details:
------------------


FAULTING_IP: 
nvlddmkm+7b723c
fffff880`0f82c23c 4883ec28        sub     rsp,28h

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`04bdfb48 fffff880`0fd2f000 : 00000000`00000116 fffffa80`069bc010 fffff880`0f82c23c ffffffff`c000009a : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`04bdfb50 fffff880`0fd02867 : fffff880`0f82c23c fffffa80`05fa8000 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`c000009a : dxgkrnl!TdrBugcheckOnTimeout+0xec
fffff880`04bdfb90 fffff880`0fd2ee0f : fffffa80`ffffd84d 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`069bc010 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!DXGADAPTER::Reset+0x2a3
fffff880`04bdfc40 fffff880`0f037ec1 : fffffa80`06053400 00000000`00000080 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05e8d410 : dxgkrnl!TdrResetFromTimeout+0x23
fffff880`04bdfcc0 fffff800`03374cce : 00000000`0239ca4c fffffa80`05eac770 fffffa80`039cd040 fffffa80`05eac770 : dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0x101
fffff880`04bdfd00 fffff800`030c8fe6 : fffff880`02f63180 fffffa80`05eac770 fffff880`02f6dfc0 fffff880`0122a384 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`04bdfd40 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nvlddmkm+7b723c
fffff880`0f82c23c 4883ec28        sub     rsp,28h

SYMBOL_NAME:  nvlddmkm+7b723c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nvlddmkm

IMAGE_NAME:  nvlddmkm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4d27c6da

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys

Followup: MachineOwner


----------



## ThoR65 (5. April 2011)

Hiho,
ich komme nicht umhin, mich mal in die Problemlösungsversuche einzuklinken. Nachdem der Fehler nun mehrfach und mit 2 verschiedenen GraKas aufgetreten ist, bleibt ein Lösungsweg, der bis Dato von einigen Usern als "mumpitz" tituliert wurde. Bei mir und weiteren Usern, die unter selben Krankheitsbild litten, hat das "austauschen" der Windowseigenen nvddlmkm.sys durch die neueste nvddlmkm.sys aus dem NVidia Treiberpaket wahre Wunder bewirkt. Der berüchtigte TDR BS blieb bis heute (nach gut einem Jahr der Austauschaktion) bei mir ungesichtet und gilt auf meinem System als ausgerottet. 
Evtl. hilft auch ein anheben der Zeit bis zum TDR. 2 Sekunden sind eine verdammt kurze Spanne, grade bei grafisch aufwendigen Spielen. Da hat die GPU schon mehr zu rechnen als an einem angestaubten Solitär. 
Wie gesagt, es sind nur Vorschläge meinerseits, hat aber geholfen.


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## hamst0r (5. April 2011)

Danke dir. Bin für jede Lösungsvorschläge offen.
Trotzdem frage ich hier, wo ich die nvddlmkm.sys laden sollte, bevor ich mir irgendwas einfange. 

Gibts da "Nebenwirkungen" oder andere Sachen, die ich vorher wissen sollte?

Die Fehler kamen meistens nach dem Start und manchmal nach ca. 1 Stunde im Desktopbetrieb auf. Noch nie im Spiel.
Soll ich trotzdem die TDR Timeout anheben?

[edit]
Fix: Go to windows/system32/drivers and rename nvlddmkm.sys to
nvlddmkm.sys.old. Go to the nvidia directory and find the file
nvlddmkm.sy_
and copy it to windows/system32. Using the cmd window (DOS box) type
EXPAND.EXE nvlddmkm.sy_ nvlddmkm.sys. When the expansion is complete,
copy
the new nvlddmkm.sys to windows/system32/drivers and restart the
computer.

Ist das die richtige Vorgehensweise?


----------



## simpel1970 (6. April 2011)

Mit der GTX285 lief es aber komplett fehlerfrei? Würde dan eher auf ein technischen Problem seitens der GTX470 hindeuten.

Aber probiere noch den Ansatz von Thor65 aus, damit konnte er schon geplagten User helfen.


----------



## hamst0r (6. April 2011)

Im Zuverlässigkeitsverlauf wurde ein Bluescreen angezeigt, als ich die GTX 285 drin hatte.
Das ist mir jedoch nicht beim Starten aufgefallen und es kam auch keine Meldung beim nächsten Start.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. April 2011)

Wenn das auch ein TimeOut Fehler war, wäre das ein Grund mehr Thor65´s Methode auszuprobieren.


----------



## hamst0r (6. April 2011)

Ich werde es ausprobieren.
Bisher kamen aber am gewechselten DVI-Ausgang keine Fehler mehr. 

Mal abwarten und direkt nach dem nächsten Bluescreen werde ich Thor65's Vorschlag ausprobieren.
Probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. April 2011)

Dann schau ma mal 
Halte uns auf dem Laufenden. Viele Grüße


----------



## hamst0r (7. April 2011)

Die 470 hat plötzlich im Leerlauf 70°C 
Lüfter läuft. Gestern wurde IE 9 installiert. (Nicht, dass ich ihn benutzen würde  )


[edit] Lag an einer Einstellung in der nVidia Systemsteuerung.
*Beitrag kann gelöscht werden, bitte.*


----------



## hamst0r (8. April 2011)

Erneuter Bluescreen und langsam bin ich es Leid  
Habe jetzt die nvlddmkm.sys erneuert und jetzt heißt es wieder warten.

Trotzdem nochmal danke für eure Hilfe. 

[edit]
Leider kein Erfolg. Der nächste Bluescreen kam gerade.

[edit²]
Und dazu direkt das nächste Problem: Kurz nach dem Starten von CoD 4 ging der PC komplett aus und startete neu.


----------



## hamst0r (14. April 2011)

Und nochmal ein Bluescreen .. 
Ich habs schon mit deinstalliertem PhysX und nVidia HD-Audio Treibern und der Plug & Play OS-Funktion im Bios versucht.
Leider kein Erfolg.

Soll ich mal einen alten Grafiktreiber versuchen?


----------



## simpel1970 (14. April 2011)

Hmmm...thor65 will hier nicht mehr mitmachen?

Was steht denn jetzt noch an Vorschlägen an, die du noch nicht ausprobiert hast? -> Bios Update, anderes Netzteil testen...

Wie ist aktuell der RAM im Bios eingestellt? Kannst du bitte auch noch ein Bild vom Bios Menü "AI Tweaker" machen.


----------



## ThoR65 (14. April 2011)

Wieeee, ich will nicht mehr mitmachen?!?   
Ich hatte ja schon erwähnt, dass man der GPU per Registry die eine oder andere Sekunde mehr Zeit verschaffen kann. Meistens genügt es die vordefinierten 2 Sekunden von MS auf 3 bzw 4 zu erhöhen. 
Hier mal mein HowTo: 
Timeout Detection and Recovery
Windows Vista attempts to detect these problematic hang situations and recover a responsive desktop dynamically. In this process, the Windows Display Driver Model (WDDM) driver is reinitialized and the GPU is reset. No reboot is necessary, which greatly enhances the user experience. The only visible artifact from the hang detection to the recovery is a screen flicker, which results from resetting some portions of the graphics stack, causing a screen redraw. Some older Microsoft DirectX applications may render to a black screen at the end of this recovery. The end user would have to restart these applications.
The following is a brief overview of the TDR process:
1.
Timeout detection: The Video Scheduler component of the Windows Vista graphics stack detects that the GPU is taking more than the permitted quantum time to execute the particular task and tries to preempt this particular task. The preempt operation has a "wait" timeout—the actual "TDR timeout." This step is thus the "timeout detection" phase of the process. 
The default timeout period in Windows Vista is 2 seconds. If the GPU cannot complete or preempt the current task within the TDR timeout, then the GPU is diagnosed as hung.
2.
Preparation for recovery: The operating system informs the WDDM driver that a timeout has been detected and it must reset the GPU. The driver is told to stop accessing memory and should not access hardware after this time. The operating system and the WDDM driver collect hardware and other state information that could be useful for post-mortem diagnosis.
3.
Desktop recovery: The operating system resets the appropriate state of the graphics stack. The Video Memory Manager component of the graphics stack purges all allocations from video memory. The WDDM driver resets the GPU hardware state. The graphics stack takes the final actions and restores the desktop to the responsive state. As mentioned earlier, some older DirectX applications may now render just black, and the user may be required to restart these applications. Well-written DirectX 9Ex and DirectX 10 applications that handle "Device Remove" continue to work correctly. The application must release and then recreate its Microsoft Direct3D device and all of its objects. DirectX application programmers can find more information in the Windows SDK.

Microsoft wollte mit diesem tollen Feature die Grafikhardware besonders schützen und hat eben dies ominöse Windows Display Driver Modell inkl. TDR mit dem SP1 für Vista und alle folgenden Betriebssysteme eingeführt. Nur scheint dabei die festgelegte Zeit bis zum Reset der GPU mit 2 Sekunden mitunter zu kurz zu sein. 
Was kann man gegen einen Bluescreen oder voreiligen GPU-Reset tun? Dazu bietet MS eine kleine Hilfestellung in Form von Registeryeinträgen die nachfolgend behandelt werden.

The following registry keys are documented for testing purposes only. 
These registry keys should not be manipulated by any applications outside targeted testing or debugging.

Alle Werte bis auf dem Fett hervorgehobenen TdrDelay können ignoriert werden.
The TDR-related registry keys are located under HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\GraphicsDriv ers (anm.: Bis hierhin sind die Eintäge in der Registry vorhanden) Gilt ab Vista SP1.

• TdrLevel: REG_DWORD. The initial level of recovery. The possible values are:
• TdrLevelOff (0). – Detection disabled. (anm.: nicht empfohlen, da der PC bei einem Fehler nur per Reset neu gestartet werden kann)
• TdrLevelBugcheck (1) – Bug check on detected timeout, for example, no recovery.
• TdrLevelRecoverVGA (2) – Recover to VGA (not implemented).
• TdrLevelRecover(3) – Recover on timeout. This is the default value.
• *TdrDelay: REG_DWORD.* 
The number of seconds that the GPU is allowed to delay the preempt request from the scheduler. This is effectively the timeout threshold. The default value is 2. (anm.: diesen Wert erhöhen, um der GPU mehr Zeit zu verschaffen) Dieser Wert muss manuell nachgetragen werden. Dadurch werden Bluescreens weitesgehends verhindert. Sollten widererwartens Bluescreens auftreten, diesen Wert schrittweise erhöhen.
• TdrDdiDelay: REG_DWORD. 
The number of seconds that the operating system allows threads to leave the driver. After a specified time, the operating system bug checks the system with the code VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (0x116). The default value is 5.
• TdrTestMode: REG_DWORD: 
Internal test usage.
• TdrDebugMode: REG_DWORD: 
the debugging-related behavior of the TDR process.
• TDR_DEBUG_MODE_OFF (0) 
breaks to kernel debugger before the recovery to allow investigation of the timeout.
• TDR_DEBUG_MODE_IGNORE_TIMEOUT (1) 
ignores any timeout.
• TDR_DEBUG_MODE_RECOVER_NO_PROMPT (2) 
recovers without break into the debugger. This is the default value.
• TDR_DEBUG_MODE_RECOVER_UNCONDITIONAL (3) 
recovers even if some recovery conditions are not met (for example, recovers on consecutive timeouts).
• TdrLimitTime: REG_DWORD (Windows Vista SP1 and later versions only): 
The default time within which a "TdrLimitCount" number of TDRs are allowed without crashing the system.
• TdrLimitCount: REG_DWORD (Windows Vista SP1 and later versions only): 
The default number of TDRs (0x117) that are allowed in "TdrLimitTime" without crashing the system. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## hamst0r (14. April 2011)

@simpel Die Grafikkarte war über eine Woche bei einem bekannten im System verbaut. Keinerlei Fehler.
Bios war beim letzten Bluescreen wieder auf Auto, da mit folgenden Werten erneut ein Bluescreen kam. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist jetzt aber wieder so eingestellt und die Ram-Voltage ist auf 1.64V.
Bios-Update könnte ich noch durchführen. Gibt jedoch nur wenige Updates und keine der Bugfixes hatte was damit zu tun. Kann ich aber ja trotzdem machen.

@Thor
Unter "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\GraphicsDrivers\" wird bei klick auf den Unterordner "DCI" das hier angezeigt.

```
Name        Typ            Daten
Timeout     REG_DWORD      0x00000007 (7)
```
Ist das der richtige Wert?
Finde in deinem Post leider nicht die exakte Adresse.

Oder meinst du mit "Dieser Wert muss manuell nachgetragen werden", dass ich es selbst einfügen muss?

[edit]
Windows 7 zeigt ein optionales Update vom 31.03.2011 an: "nVidia - Display, Other hardware - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470" (152,6MB)
Installieren oder nicht?


----------



## ThoR65 (14. April 2011)

hamst0r;2892537
 
@Thor
Unter "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\GraphicsDrivers\" wird bei klick auf den Unterordner "DCI" das hier angezeigt.
[CODE schrieb:
			
		

> Name        Typ            Daten
> Timeout     REG_DWORD      0x00000007 (7)
> [/CODE]Ist das der richtige Wert?
> Finde in deinem Post leider nicht die exakte Adresse.
> ...


 
Den Wert musst Du selbst anlegen, da er in dieser Form nicht vorhanden ist. Wie es richtig aussieht ist im Anhang zu erkennen. 
Im rechten Fenster einen "Rechtsklick" und den Punkt "DWORD (32bit)" wählen. Den darauf entstehenden Schlüssel (Neuer Wert #1) umbennen in TdrDelay. Danach einen Doppelklick auf TdrDelay und als Wert z.B. 5 eingeben. Editor schließen. 
Anmerkung: ich nutze zum editieren der Registry generell das uneingeschränkte Administratorkonto, welches ich im Bedarfsfall aktiviere. Somit zwinge ich Windows, die Änderungen ohne widerrede zu übernehmen. 
Zum Treiber kann ich nur folgendes sagen: mir hat er einmal das System zerschossen. Danach nie wieder MS Treiber für Fremdhersteller. Muss aber nicht jedem passieren. 


mfg
ThoR65

Edit: toll....... nun funzt das hochladen von Bildern nicht... tztztztztz


----------



## simpel1970 (14. April 2011)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Wieeee, ich will nicht mehr mitmachen?!?


----------



## hamst0r (15. April 2011)

Ich bekam den Bluescreen mal wieder zu Gesicht, aber diesmal konnte ich ihn auch sehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt beim Hochladen fällt mir auf, dass ich besser vorher geguckt hätte, ob alles drauf ist. 
Thor's Vorschlag war noch nicht ausprobiert, das mach ich jetzt gleich.

[edit]
Ist es normal, dass die alte nvlddmkm.sys genauso groß ist wie die neue aus dem nVidia-Treiber? :o


----------



## simpel1970 (26. April 2011)

Noch mal -nur zur Sicherheit- die Probleme treten nur bei Übertaktung auf, oder auch bei Default Einstellungen?


----------



## hamst0r (26. April 2011)

Bei Standard-Einstellungen hat alles angefangen. OC war nur wenige Tage drin.
Nach Thor's Variante läuft es immerhin besser. Jetzt läuft jetzt seit dem 19. April ohne Bluescreens und damit kann ich leben. 
Falls neue kommen melde ich mich wieder hier.
Danke euch beiden für eure Hilfe. Riesen Lob!


----------



## simpel1970 (26. April 2011)

Prima Sache von Thor65! 

@Thor65: Du solltest die Lösung(en) als Beitrag verfassen, die könnte dann im speziellen Unterforum gepinnt werden, damit mehr gebeutelte Mitleidende darauf zugreifen können.


----------



## hamst0r (3. Mai 2011)

Heute gab es den ersten Bluescreen seit dem 19.04. Stört mich nicht wirklich, trotzdem sag ich mal Bescheid. 
Solange es nicht wieder mehrmals am Tag passiert, ist alles ok.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Mai 2011)

...du meinst Bluescreen!?


----------



## hamst0r (3. Mai 2011)

Oh, ja, wie komm ich denn auf Screenshot.  Ich habs editiert.


----------



## ThoR65 (3. Mai 2011)

Hi,
schön zu lesen, dass mein "Dasein" nicht ganz unberechtigt ist.  
Aber mal im Ernst: das mit dem Tdr hat MS wohl voll vermurkst. In einer Zeit wo die Spiele immer komplexer in Sachen Grafik werden, kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass die GPU mal länger als 2 Sekunden braucht um einen Thread sauber abzuarbeiten. Aber MS scheint in anderen Dimensionen zu rechnen. 

@hamstor: mal aus reiner Neugier....... wie hoch hast das TdrDelay geschraubt??
Edit: die originale MS Version von nvlddmkm.sys unterscheidet sich in ihrer Größe erheblich von der aktuellen NV Version. Guckst Du Screen im Anhang. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@simpel: als Beitrag verfassen?? Ich bin doch kein Schriftsteller. Oder Autor.  Aber wenn es hilft, kann ich mal ein "wiekriegichdenblödenBSOD_116endlichindenGriff" Beitrag verfassen. Wenns dann noch gepinnt wird, muss man nicht endlos suchen.  


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Mai 2011)

@ThoR65: Ich werde mir den Link zum Thread dann auf jeden Fall in meine Signatur packen


----------



## ThoR65 (3. Mai 2011)

höhö,
bei mir wurde es grad richtig hell im Zimmer. Mag durch einen Gedankenblitz verursacht worden sein.  Ich brauch den ganzen Plunder ja nur per Copy&Paste in einen eigenen Thread zu packen und "aus die Maus". Dann warten wir auf einen "freundlichen" Mitarbeiter der PCGH der dieses Machwerk mit 100er Nägeln ganz oben im UF annagelt. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Mai 2011)

...dann mal los!


----------



## hamst0r (4. Mai 2011)

@Thor Ist auf 5 Sekunden gesetzt.
Bei den nvlddmkm.sys passt da aber irgendwas nicht.


----------



## hamst0r (29. November 2011)

Ich grab den alten Thread von mir mal wieder aus, da ich denke, dass es das gleiche Problem ist.
Problematisch ist leider immernoch, dass es unregelmäßig auftritt.

Liste ich einfach mal alle Dinge auf, die so in unregelmäßigen Abständen auftreten:
1. Computer startet (ohne Piepser), kein Bild - Neustart bringt Abhilfe
2. Computer startet, Fehler beim Übertakten. Keine Übertaktung vorhanden, werde gleich nochmal ein CMOS Reset durchführen - Neustart bringt Abhilfe
3. Computer kommt bis zum Login-Bildschirm, dann gibts einen ganz komischen Grafikfehler, hab leider kein Bild mehr davon (folgt beim nächsten Mal ) - Neustart bringt Abhilfe
4. Wie das eigentliche Problem, Bildschirm Schwarz, teilweise Bluescreen 116.

Das alles tritt so selten auf, dass mich das nicht sehr stört, trotzdem würde ich gerne endlich wissen woran es liegt und Übertakten würde ich auch gerne etwas, aber nicht solange das noch weiterhin besteht.
Sollte ich den Computer zur Reperatur bringen? Hier in der Nähe kenne ich nur Atelco, kennen die sich da gut aus? Wäre nur ein Problem, wenn keines der Fehler während der Reperatur auftritt.

Oder kann ich noch irgendwie anders meine Hardware überprüfen? Der Arbeitsspeicher wurde ja bereits mit Memtest86 getestet.

An der Steckdosenleiste hängt mein Computer, mein Bildschirm und eine (so gut wie immer) ausgeschaltete Schreibtischlampe.


----------



## simpel1970 (29. November 2011)

Augrund der Fehlerbeschreibung (Punkt 1-4) würde ich folgende Hardware im Verdacht haben:

- Gafikkarte (wurde ja schon mal bei einem Bekannten überprüft)
- Netzteil (hatte ich schon mal vorgeschlagen, weiß aber nicht, ob du es schon ein anderes getestet hast)
- Motherboard (für diese Komponente gibt es keine geeigneten Test-Tools).


----------



## hamst0r (29. November 2011)

Das Problem tritt erst auf, seit dem ich die GTX 470 drin habe, davor nie. Danach habe ich jedoch die 285 getestet und nach einer Zeit trat das gleiche Problem dort auch auf, seit dem hab ich wieder die GTX 470 drin.
Das Netzteil konnte ich leider nicht testen, da ich kein geeignetes hier habe.
Kann ich noch irgendwie auf eine andere Weise die Grafikkarte testen? Ich wollte zwar sowieso den Prozessor (+Motherboard) in geraumer Zeit aufrüsten, aber als Schüler ist das nicht so einfach.

Hast du irgendwelche Tipps wo ich den Computer zur Reperatur hingeben könnte? Ist ja scheinbar nicht auf den ersten Blick erkennbar und da ich sogar mit eurer Hilfe nicht den Fehler finde würde ich ungern den Computer zu selbsternannten "Profis" bringen.


----------



## simpel1970 (29. November 2011)

Das Problem ist, dass verschiedene Komponenten für dieses Fehlerbild verantwortlich sein können. 
Eine Ferndiagnose ist daher schon mal sehr schwer.

Auch als "Profi" bleibt nicht viel anderes als dem Problem mit Hardwaretausch zu entgegnen. Wähle einen Computerladen aus, dem du vertraust. Hier gilt grundsätzlich, dass der kleine Computerladen um die Ecke kompetenter als der große Multimedia Fachmarkt auf der grünen Wiese ist.

Gehe dort hin, rede mit dem Techniker und sage ihm was du schon alles ausprobiert und getestet hast. Du kannst ihm auch gerne die Postings des Threads ausdrucken und dazu legen. Je mehr Infos (zum nachlesen) umso einfacher die Fehlersuche.

Was für Läden hast du denn schon in die engere Wahl genommen?


----------



## hamst0r (29. November 2011)

Bisher garkeine Läden, ich kenne selbst keine Computerläden hier in der Nähe, aber mein Vater hat einen Bekannten, der macht sowas beruflich, soweit ich mich erinnern kann. Dann wäre der schonmal in der engeren Auswahl. Ansonsten kenn ich in der Umgebung nur Atelco.


----------



## simpel1970 (29. November 2011)

Frag mal vorsichtig bei deinem Vater nach, was der Bekannte genau macht...

Hast du eigentlich noch Garantie auf die Teile? War/ist das ein komplett PC?


----------



## hamst0r (29. November 2011)

Wurde alles selbst zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut. Ist leider schon 3 (?) Jahre her.


----------



## simpel1970 (29. November 2011)

OK. Dann mach dich mal schlau, was genau der Bekannte deines Vaters beruflich macht.


----------



## hamst0r (5. Dezember 2011)

Was der Bekannte genau macht, weiß ich bisher leider immer noch nicht, aber das Problem geht mir auch nach einem weiteren Bios-Reset weiterhin auf die Nerven.
Wie kann es denn kommen, dass ich eine "Overclocking failed" Nachricht bekomme obwohl alles normal eingestellt ist?
Das einzige was ich geändert habe ist, dass der CPU-Lüfter im "Silent-Mode" läuft.

Und hier ein Bild von dem Grafikfehler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Dezember 2011)

Nach dem Bild ein klarer Grafikkartendefekt (VRAM). Grafikkarte steckt vollständig im PCI-E Slot drin? Stromstecker sind auch alle an der Grafikkarte dran?

Bekommst du bei jedem Start eine OC Failed Warnung?


----------



## hamst0r (6. Dezember 2011)

Nein, bekomme den Fehler nur sehr unregelmäßig, nach einem Neustart funktioniert dann alles wieder normal.
Der Bluescreen 116 hat ja auch was mit der Grafikkarte zu tun, ich werde diese jetzt einmal neu einbauen.

Edit:
Grafikkarte wurde jetzt komplett neu eingebaut. Die Grafikkarte wurde privat von einem Arbeitskollegen meines Vaters gekauft, ich denke nicht, dass ich jetzt noch sagen kann, dass ich eine defekte Grafikkarte bekomme habe. :\


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Dezember 2011)

hamst0r schrieb:


> Der Bluescreen 116 hat ja auch was mit der Grafikkarte zu tun


 
Genau.

So eine Grafikkarte kann auch defekt sein, wenn sie Neu ist. Wäre nicht auszuschließen. Garantie sollte die Karte ja noch haben (und eine Rechnung vorhanden sein)?


----------



## hamst0r (6. Dezember 2011)

Die Karte wurde von einem Bekannten meines Vaters privat gekauft, müsste ich mal meinen Vater bzw. er den Kollegen fragen, ob die Rechnung/Garantie noch vorhanden ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Dezember 2011)

OK. Hättest du denn noch eine anderen Grafikkarte (z.B. über den Bekannten deines Vaters) die du testen könntest?


----------



## hamst0r (6. Dezember 2011)

Wir haben hier noch eine GTX 285 liegen.
Die Probleme traten alle erst auf, nachdem ich die GTX 470 eingebaut hatte. Ich habe zwischendurch auch mit der 285 getestet, aber soweit ich mich erinnere trat dort auch das Problem mit dem schwarzen Bildschirm auf (keine Bluescreen-Meldung beim nächsten Start) und danach habe ich wieder die 470 eingebaut.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Dezember 2011)

Läuft die 285er aktuell in einem anderen PC? Und dort fehlerfrei?


----------



## hamst0r (9. Dezember 2011)

Nein, die liegt hier nur herum und sollte irgendwann mal in den PC von meinen Vater eingebaut werden, wenn er dir richtigen Komponenten dafür hat.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Dezember 2011)

Kannst du an eine andere Grafikkarte herankommen?


----------



## hamst0r (10. Dezember 2011)

Nein, so wie es aussieht leider nicht.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Grafikkarte zu überprüfen/bzw überprüfen zu lassen, ohne sie einzuschicken?

Ist das hier alles Normal? Die Screenshots wurden im Desktop-Modus erstellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde am liebsten demnächst den Prozessor (+Motherboard) aufrüsten, aber falls es wirklich an der Grafikkarte liegt hätte ich die Fehler danach ja immer noch.  
Und als Schüler ein Prozessor+Motherboard+Grafikkarte zu kaufen ist nicht besonders einfach. 

Trotzdem nochmal Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Dezember 2011)

Und deine Grafikkarte(n) kannst du auch in keinem anderen Rechner gegentesten (bei einem Bekannten)?


----------



## hamst0r (11. Dezember 2011)

Müsste ich mal Schulkollegen fragen, bei uns in der Familie bin ich leider der einzige mit einem PCIe-Board.
Schwierig wird das testen sowieso, da die Grafikkarte dann für eine längere Zeit getestet werden müsste, da der Fehler so unregelmäßig auftritt. 

Ist an den Screenshots denn alles normal?


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Dezember 2011)

Soweit ja, aber posten zum Vergleich noch einen GPU-Z Screenshot, wenn die GPU unter Last ist (z.B. mit Furmark).
Mache einen Haken im Kästchen "Continue refreshing this Screen...."


----------



## hamst0r (11. Dezember 2011)

Furmark ist im Moment leider nicht drauf.
Hab stattdessen eine Runde GTA IV auf höchsten Einstellungen gespielt, was besseres ist mir auf die Schnelle nicht eingefallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[edit]
CCleaner ist unglaublich langsam geworden, läuft bestimmt schon 5 Minuten und wurde vor kurzem schon ausgeführt.

Sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen, wenn ich demnächst aufrüste oder? Kann ich irgendwie testen ob das Netzteil 100%. funktionstüchtig ist?
Wollte vorerst nur Prozessor+Motherboard aufrüsten.


----------



## simpel1970 (11. Dezember 2011)

Lass mal Furmark laufen -> Die Temp bei GTAIV ist schon auf 80°C...wie heiß wird die Karte nach 5 - 10 min Furmark?


----------



## hamst0r (11. Dezember 2011)

Nach knapp einer Minute ist die Temperatur auf 90°C gestiegen. Danach hab ich vorsichtshalber ausgemacht.

[edit]
Die GTX 285 wurde aber auch sehr heiß und war beim spielen meist über 80°C


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Dezember 2011)

Wie sieht es denn mit deiner Gehäusebelüftung aus?


----------



## hamst0r (12. Dezember 2011)

Verbaut sind die Standardlüfter des CoolerMaster 690 II, also vorne ein 120mm, hinten ein 120mm und oben ein 120mm.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Dezember 2011)

Halt mal mit einem großen Ventilator auf den geöffneten PC (Seitenteil weglassen), bleiben dann die Probleme?


----------



## hamst0r (17. Dezember 2011)

Hab es jetzt endlich geschafft mit einem Ventilator zu testen.
Wurde zwar langsamer heiß aber nach 2 Minuten war die Temperatur erneut auf 89°C.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. Dezember 2011)

Treten denn mit dem Venti die Abstürze noch auf?
Hast du die Karte mal näher angesehen, ob da viel Staub im Kühlkörper (Kühlrippen) hängt?


----------



## hamst0r (19. Dezember 2011)

Der Ventilator ist unglaublich laut (kein Tischventilator, sondern stärkerer) und da die Probleme nur sehr sehr unregelmäßig auftreten ist es schwer dies zu überprüfen.
Die Probleme sind bisher nur im 2D-Modus aufgetreten bei dem die Grafikkarte nicht ungewöhnlich heiß ist (ca. 39-43°C).

Die Grafikkarte wurde bei der Letzten Neuinstallation vor ein paar Tagen nochmal etwas mit dem Borstenpinsel gereinigt. Besonders viel Staub war jedoch auch vorher nicht drin.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Dezember 2011)

...und die Probleme mit den Grafikfehlern/Blackscreens beim Start würden ja auch nicht unbedingt auf ein Temperaturproblem schließen lassen.

Bleibt die Frage, welche Komponente die Probleme verursacht. Die Frage wird sich nicht so einfach (zumindest nicht ohne Ersatzteile) klären lassen.

Ich weis ja nicht, ob der Bekannte deines Vaters da mehr Möglichkeiten hat, den PC mal ordentlich durchzuprüfen?


----------



## hamst0r (5. Februar 2012)

Neuer PC, altes Problem, zumindest fast.
Nun kommt der schwarze Bildschirm beim Spielen, Hotfix wurde installiert, TdrDelay wurde auch höher gesetzt.
Manchmal wird der Treiber wiederhergestellt, jedoch nur selten.
Wann der Fehler kommt ist ganz unterschiedlich, wenn ich mit einem Freund alleine Cod 4 spiele können wir locker eine halbe Stunde spielen, falls der Fehler überhaupt auftritt.
Wenn ich auf einem Public Server spiele tritt teilweise schon nach ein paar Minuten, teilweise aber auch nach längerer Zeit der Fehler auf. Aber auf Servern kam er bis jetzt immer.
Bin überfragt und ein bisschen verärgert, da die Hardware komplett neu ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Februar 2012)

Neuer PC, neues Glück... Tut mir sehr leid, dass die Problemserie nicht abreißt.
Poste bitte noch mal Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD) vom neuen System.

Bleibt es beim schwarzen Bildschirm? Kann das Spiel noch beendet werden, oder musst du ausschalten?
Wenn du Offline spielst treten die glechen Probleme auf? Treten die Probleme nur bei COD4 auf?


----------



## hamst0r (6. Februar 2012)

Selten kommt das Bild wieder, ich denke dann wurde der Grafiktreiber wiederhergestellt.
Ansonsten muss ich ihn ausschalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher ist kein anderes Spiel außer Minecraft auf der Platte.
Bei Minecraft gibt es keine Probleme.
Die Probleme treten nun ja auch nur noch im Spiel auf, ganz am Anfang musste im Desktop-Betrieb teilweise der Grafiktreiber wiederhergestellt werden, aber das hat immer geklappt und das ist auch schon länger nicht mehr aufgetreten.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Februar 2012)

Poste die beiden Screens "Memory" und "SPD" bitte nochmals mit der aktuellsten Version von CPU-Z.
Die Command Rate der RAM hast du manuell auf 2T gestellt? 

Ebenfalls noch ein Screen von GPU-Z (Grafikkarte unter Last).


----------



## hamst0r (6. Februar 2012)

Gerade kam im Spiel ein "Schwerwiegender DirectX Fehler" und Firefox ist abgestürzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Command Rate wurde manuell auf 2T gesetzt.


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Februar 2012)

PCI-E läuft nur mit 1.1 Anbindung!? In welchem Slot steckt die Karte?

DirectX ist auf dem aktuellsten Stand?


----------



## hamst0r (10. März 2012)

Oh ich habe den Thread hier ganz vergessen, nachdem ich nicht mehr gespielt habe.
Das Z68 Pro3 Gen3 hat nur einen PCIe-Slot. Die Probleme treten leider auch wieder im Desktop Betrieb auf. Aber da wurde bis jetzt immer der Grafiktreiber wiederhergestellt.
Teilweise stürzt bei dem Vorgang auch Firefox ab.
Welche Treiber müssen bei einem neuen PC unbedingt installiert werden? Vielleicht wurde ja etwas vergessen.

Und ja DirectX ist aktuell.


----------



## simpel1970 (12. März 2012)

Unbedingt ist relativ...

Emphehlenswert ist auf jeden Fall (insbes. bei Problemen) die Installation der aktuellsten Chipsatz-, LAN-, Audio-, und Grafikkartentreiber. Je nach dem, welches Ausstattung ein Board hat, kommen noch weitere Chipsatztreiber hinzu (z.B. Marvell, Jmicron), USB3, WLAN, Bluetooth. Desweiteren die aktuellsten Treiber der gesamten Peripherie (Maus, Tastatur, Drucker, etc, etc).

Deinstalliere die Grafikkartentreiber und installiere anschließend den aktuellsten Treiber. 
Bei Firefox stürzt er beim abspielen von Flash-Inhalten ab?


----------



## hamst0r (17. März 2012)

Chipsatztreiber wurde von 9.2.x auf 9.3.x aktualisiert. Der aktuelle Grafiktreiber war bereits installiert. 
Nein, das meinte ich nicht, ich meinte dass Firefox teilweise mit dem Grafiktreiber zusammen abstürzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die "Display Device Selection" war bei CPU-Z und GPU-Z automatisch auf Intel HD Graphics eingestellt.


[edit] PCIe Anbindung war auf 1.1 weil die Grafikkarte automatisch "runtertaktet". Mit dem eingebautem GPU-Z Render-Test lief alles normal.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. März 2012)

hamst0r schrieb:


> Chipsatztreiber wurde von 2.2.x auf 2.3.x aktualisiert.



Was für eine 2.3.x Version?

Intel Chipsatztreiber Download - ComputerBase (Intel Chipsatztreiber 9.3.0.1019 - 3/4/5/6/800/900 Series Chipsets (EXE))


----------



## hamst0r (18. März 2012)

Oh, genau diese Version wurde installiert. Habe mich wohl vertippt, werde es im anderen Post editieren.


----------



## simpel1970 (19. März 2012)

Das Betriebssystem hast du aber nach dem Rechnerwechsel neu installiert?

Installiere das Betriebssystem noch mal neu. Folgende Reihenfolge einhalten:

- Ohne Internetzugang! (LAN Kabel abziehen).
- Win7 installieren (SP1 installieren)
- Update Pack installieren (Update Pack fr Windows 7, Windows Vista und Windows XP - WinFuture.de)
- Chipsatztreiber installieren (aktuellsten von Intel)
- USB3-, LAN-Treiber installieren (aktuellste von Etron und Realtek)
- Soundtreiber installieren (aktuellsten von Realtek)
- Grafikkartentreiber installieren (aktuellsten)
- DirectX installieren (Web-Installer)
- Internet Zugang herstellen
- Win7 Updates laufen lassen
- Virenschutzprogramm installieren (-> Microsoft Essentials)
- Firefox und Minecraft (bzw. noch ein paar weitere Spiele) installieren.
- Fertig! keine weiteren Sachen installieren!

(die o.g. Treiber jeweils vor der Neuinstallation aktuell herunterladen -vom jeweiligen Chiphersteller- und z.B. auf einem USB Stick bereit halten).
Installiere ansonsten keine weiteren Tools/Programme etc. Nur die o.g. "nackte" Installation.

Teste und berichte.


----------



## hamst0r (19. März 2012)

Das Betriebssystem wurde sehr ähnlich installiert. Das einzige was anders war, dass die Treiber mit bestehender Internetverbindung, *aber deaktivierten Updates*, installiert wurden und danach die Updates aktiviert worden sind. Das einzige was nicht ganz aktuell ist, ist der USB3- und Lan-Treiber. Diese wurden von der Motherboard Treiber-CD installiert. Diese werde ich jetzt manuell aktualisieren.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. März 2012)

OK. 

Die Installation selbst liegt aber aktuell nur mit den notwendigsten Programmen vor? Oder sind irgendwelche "unnötigen" Sachen drauf?


----------



## hamst0r (20. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



C2DtoG15 ist ein Applett für die Logitech G15


----------



## simpel1970 (21. März 2012)

Hier stören mich Avast und Daemon Tools am meisten!


----------



## hamst0r (21. März 2012)

Daemon Tools habe ich deinstalliert, was stört an Avast? Das würde ich jetzt ungern deinstallieren.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. März 2012)

AVAST ist mir nun schon einige Male als Problemprogramm aufgefallen. Ob es bei dir so ist, möchte ich damit versuchen auszuschließen. Nutze testweiste die Microsoft Essentials.


----------



## hamst0r (31. März 2012)

Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme mehr, danke nochmal für deine Hilfe. Wird wahrscheinlich demnächst weiter gehen.  Werde mich melden wenn das Problem wieder auftritt.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. April 2012)

Hast du Avast auch deinstalliert, oder bislang nur Daemon Tools?


----------



## hamst0r (2. April 2012)

Bislang nur Daemon Tools. Ich werde ja sehen ob das Problem weiterhin auftritt.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. April 2012)

OK. Dann schau ma mal.


----------



## hamst0r (9. April 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob es etwas damit zu tun hat, jedoch bleibt mein PC seit heute morgen bei dem Willkommen Bildschirm nach dem Login hängen. Gestern Abend wurde nichts installiert und alles funktionierte problemlos. 

Edit: Funktioniert nach Systemwiederherstellung wieder.


----------



## hamst0r (10. April 2012)

Ich glaube die Probleme bleiben mir nicht erspart. 
Das im vorherigen Post beschriebene Problem tritt schon wieder auf.

Edit: Es wurde eben der aktuelle Grafikkartentreiber installiert, nach dem nächsten Neustart trat das Problem auf. Noch eine Systemwiederherstellung?

Edit 2: Wurde jetzt eine Systemwiederherstellung gemacht und startet jetzt vorerst auch normal. Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass man die Festplatte nicht arbeiten hört, wenn das Problem auftritt, sondern komplett still ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (11. April 2012)

Schmeiß bitte noch AVAST runter.
http://www.avast.com/uninstall-utility


----------



## hamst0r (15. April 2012)

Das Problem ist wohl doch noch nicht behoben. Im Dekstopbetrieb tritt es zwar schon seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr auf, jedoch ist mein Computer bei CoD4 direkt nach Beitritt auf einem Server abgestürzt. Ich werde Avast dann wohl doch zu Testzwecken deinstallieren müssen.

Edit: PC stürzt auch beim Spielen ohne Avast ab.

Edit2: Habe zwischenzeitlich mal GTA IV: Episodes of Liberty City installiert. Das kann ich ohne Probleme über einen längeren Zeitraum spielen. Was mich bei CoD 4 jedoch wundert, dass der PC abstürzt und nicht nur das Spiel.


----------



## simpel1970 (15. April 2012)

Lade nun, nach dem Avast und Daemon Tool weg sind, noch mal die Minidumps hoch.


----------



## hamst0r (17. April 2012)

Ich habe ja keine Bluescreens mehr, d.h. keine Minidumps (oder?).
Ich denke ich werde Call of Duty 4 die Tage nochmal neu installieren und dann sehen ob es an dem Spiel und nicht am PC/Treiber lag.
Die Black-/Bluescreens im Desktopbetrieb sind ja scheinbar weg, danke nocheinmal. 

Bei meinem Glück werde ich bald wohl wieder hier sein..


----------



## simpel1970 (18. April 2012)

Was sind das aber dann für Abstürze, von denen du sprichst? Geht der PC schlagartig aus?


----------



## hamst0r (18. April 2012)

Der Bildschirm ist komplett schwarz und der Grafikkartentreiber scheint abzustürzen, ganz selten wird er wiederhergestellt.
Ich komme auch nicht in den Taskmanager also kann es nicht daran liegen, dass z.B. das Spiel einfach hängt.
Jedoch lässt Call of Duty 4 den Grafiktreiber wohl abstürzen.

Edit: Wie finde ich den aktuellen Soundtreiber von der Realtek Seite? Welcher passt zu dem Z68 PRO3 GEN3?


----------



## simpel1970 (19. April 2012)

Realtek Treiber: Realtek HD Audio-Treiber Download - ComputerBase

Und das Problem tritt ausschließlich bei COD4 auf?


----------



## hamst0r (19. April 2012)

Dankeschön. Anscheinend schon, zuerst dachte ich es liegt an Spielen generell, da ich keine anderen Spiele als CoD4 drauf hatte. Ich denke irgendwas funktioniert mit dem Spiel nicht.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. April 2012)

Du könntest noch testen, ob die Probleme mit Cod4 auch mit verringerten Taktraten der Grafikkarte auftreten.
Hierzu würde sich das Tool Afterburner anbieten, mit dem du relativ einfach die 3D Taktraten (Core-, Shader- und Memorytakt bsp. um 200mhz) absenken kannst.

Da das Problem offensichtlich nur bei CoD4 auftritt, könntest du auch mal im www nach Lösungen auf die Suche gehen. Wie z.B. so eine hier (ohne Garantie ): http://www.schnasti.de/index.php/call_of_duty_4_absturz_problem_gelost


----------



## hamst0r (30. Mai 2012)

Tut mir Leid, dass ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde, aber habe eben erst CoD 4 neuinstalliert.
Diagnose: Erste Spielzeit sehr lang möglich (mehrere Stunden), dann erster Bluescreen, danach kürzere Spielzeit, jedoch kein Bluescreen, aber Bild wieder schwarz, ohne dass ich in den Taskmanager komme.
Die Dateien aus dem miles Ordner habe ich gerade gelöscht, müsste ich mal ausprobieren ob es damit klappt. Einer aus dem Forum hat scheinbar ähnliche Probleme, wenn das Bild weg ist höre ich nur noch ein "Brummen", was nicht mehr aufhört bis ich den PC ausmache.
In der Zwischenzeit habe ich Assassin's Creed Brotherhood komplett ohne einen Absturz durchspielen können, liegt scheinbar also nur an CoD 4.
Der Grafiktreiber wurde vor ein paar Tagen auch auf 301.41 aktualisiert.

Gibt es ein Mini-Tool oder eine Online Auswertung für Bluescreens? Dann würde ich auch öfters mal den Minidump auswerten.

Edit: Auf welche Taktraten sollte ich die Grafikkarte denn runtertakten?


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Mai 2012)

Ein Mini-Tool zum auswerten gibt es neben dem MS-Debugger nicht wirklich. 
Zwar gibt es Tools wie Bluescreenview oder WhoCrashed, aber die Programme arbeiten zu oberflächlich, um eine exakte Analyse zu gewährleisten. 

Die Karte würde ich mal um ~200mhz runtertakten (Core-, Shader- und Memtakt).


----------



## hamst0r (31. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Core Clock wurde von 822 auf 600 Mhz gesetzt und die Memory Clock von 2004 auf 1800 Mhz


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Mai 2012)

OK. Dann bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## hamst0r (1. Juni 2012)

Gute Nachricht, gab bisher kein einzigen Absturz. 
Ob es jetzt an dem miles Ordner lag oder am Runtertakten weiß ich nicht, ich vermute aber dass das Runtertakten die Lösung war. Dann hoffen wir mal, dass ich jetzt endlich von den Problemen befreit bin.


----------



## simpel1970 (1. Juni 2012)

Hier würde ich noch etwas herumtesten. Eine Weile das Spiel mit den niedrigeren Taktraten testen, bleiben die Probleme dann aus, die Taktraten wieder hochsetzen. Treten die Probs dann wieder auf, die Karte reklamieren. 

Alternativ evtl. noch die anliegende Spannung der Grafikkarte überprüfen (entsprechende Option im Afterburner aktivieren). Bei den 5xx Karten sind mit ähnlichen/derartigen Problemen schön öfters aufgefallen, die durch eine moderate Anhebung der Spannung gelöst werden konnten. Schau aber erst mal nach, was für eine Spannung bei 3D Last anliegt.


----------



## hamst0r (1. Juni 2012)

Aber die Probleme treten ja nur bei CoD 4 auf. ist das ein Reklamationsgrund? Ich denke aber, dass ich es so machen werde wie du gesagt hast, die Spannung werde ich später überprüfen.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Juni 2012)

hamst0r schrieb:


> Aber die Probleme treten ja nur bei CoD 4 auf.



Welche/wieviele Spiele hast du denn schon getestet?


----------



## hamst0r (3. Juni 2012)

Bisher habe ich Call of Duty 4, GTA IV - Episodes from Liberty City, Assassin's Creed Brotherhood und Minecraft getestet und bei keinem Spiel gab es irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Juni 2012)

GTA IV mit hohen/höchsten Grafikeinstellungen?


----------



## hamst0r (4. Juni 2012)

Die höchsten Einstellungen waren es glaube ich nicht, jedoch sehr hohe. Lief ohne Probleme.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Juni 2012)

Was ja dann auch die Grafikkarte bzw. den VRAM ordentlich auslasten sollte.
Schau ma mal dann, wie die Tests (auch mit der Spannung) laufen.


----------



## S0l4ris451 (16. April 2015)

Grüße, habe Probleme mit dem Anzeigetreiber der fällt immer wieder aus. In der Registry steht bei TdrDelay der Wert 8! Ist das zu hoch oder zu niedrig, was mach ich jetzt am besten??


----------

